
Ask HN: What are your predictions for the Pixel 3? - bobbywordy
If you haven&#x27;t read the article about how some YouTubers were contacted by Google, asking permission to use clips from their video, you should.  Does anyone else think that the Pixel three is going to be really radical, like a phone with 5 cameras? (Just a weird example)
======
mtmail
There've been many leaks and photos of the Pixel 3 already
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/22/this-is-the-google-
pixel-3...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/22/this-is-the-google-pixel-3-xl/)
Doesn't look radical to be me.

